# Waiter Recognizes His Uber Driver



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

So I'm being seated at a nice middle of the road steakhouse in my neck of the woods when my waiter, Rob, arrives with his eyes wide with joy. Hey, you're my driver!" he exclaims.

It's true that a couple of weekends ago I gave Rob a ride home from a late night party. He boasted about how he used to take the cab everywhere and always tipped big time, but nothing was as awesome as Uber. We had a good conversation, and he declared that I was the best driver he ever had. Ride ends, and he's out the door with fast. He doesn't even glance over his shoulder when he says, "Tip is included, right?" Baffled, but not entirely shocked I go about the rest of my life. Until now...

"Rob! Hey man. How's it going? I had no idea you were in the service industry. Do people actually tip you here?"

He's still smiling, but he's connecting dots...

"Oh, yeah", he says. "It's a pretty great job.."

Throughout the meal, there are light pleasantries, however he does not keep up with the water refills. Also, he completely forgets the bread that comes standard with every dinner here. Whatever. I'm pretty easy maintenance at a restaurant. Then comes the check. Rob is REALLY friendly now. He's tripping over himself about forgetting the bread. I just smile at him. I'm silent.

After paying, I write a little note in the tip column...I even took a picture of it to show you guys, but I had to swap phones recently. Pictures didn't transfer. Ugh. "The tip is included. Uber on!"

Eff you, Rob. Eff you very much.


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

Whitty, but ******** thing to do to him.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

contactone said:


> Whitty, but ******** thing to do to him.


Yeah!

You didn't leave him any stars!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Planing on doing the same soo to my waitress at pf chang. Min fare. No tip on lyft


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

just drive said:


> Planing on doing the same soo to my waitress at pf chang. Min fare. No tip on lyft


Hmmmm. This might be a way to '_recoup my non-existent tips_'.  I usually always tip 20%....unless there is major inattention by the server. I should pay attention to the restaurants that my uber riders work at.... go there, request their section...then sign the bill with:* the tip is included, right? *(and of course leave before they can correct you....like they do to us!) 

I love it!


----------



## Caraandmia (Jul 26, 2015)

Great job! But you forgot to rate him 5 star.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

just draw the 5 stars on the receipt ... here your tip buddy..


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I buy tiny little star stickers... and in the tip field on the check I put five of them in there.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I buy tiny little star stickers... and in the tip field on the check I put five of them in there.


And if the steak is overdone... 3 stars.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> And if the steak is overdone... 3 stars.


No, you say thank you for the excellent service, 4 stars


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberRey said:


> So I'm being seated at a nice middle of the road steakhouse in my neck of the woods when my waiter, Rob, arrives with his eyes wide with joy. Hey, you're my driver!" he exclaims.
> 
> It's true that a couple of weekends ago I gave Rob a ride home from a late night party. He boasted about how he used to take the cab everywhere and always tipped big time, but nothing was as awesome as Uber. We had a good conversation, and he declared that I was the best driver he ever had. Ride ends, and he's out the door with fast. He doesn't even glance over his shoulder when he says, "Tip is included, right?" Baffled, but not entirely shocked I go about the rest of my life. Until now...
> 
> ...


Ha ha!! Bet your waiter never forgets that.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

just drive said:


> No, you say thank you for the excellent service, 4 stars


Which is probably what 'Rob' rated UberRey anyway.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I wasn't even really trying to make a statement. Just a happy accident. Never pass an opportunity to learn a lesson... or teach one.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

The whole tip issue is the third rail of UBER but I have been thinking along these lines for some time now (not tipping servers etc.). The past ways we have, as an UberX community, handled the tip issue have been mostly unsuccessful. A thumbnail recap:

Method #1) Pressure Uber to add a tip feature to the rider and/or driver apps.
Result# 1) EPIC FAIL. The anti-tipping culture is religion to this company. Father, son, and the holy ghost. It's CANON law, so anything short of federal legislation will not force them to change. (Bison assist with grammar police sp citation)

Method #2) Down rate Pins (I call them Pins, not Pax. Helps me suppress my urge to kick them in the crotch by thinking of them as inanimate objects instead of sentient beings).
Result #2) FAIL. Riders get ZERO ratings feedback so this approach cannot possibly modify their behaviour. Now, a low rating may tell the driver he's not getting a tip, but we know this already, because 95% of current pins do not tip. So if we down rate 95% of them, whom will we have left as customers?

Method #3) Use the Media to deliver this message.
Result #3) Very marginal success. Not for lack of trying, but people hate being "preached at" by the media and it is very hard to stay "top of mind". I mean with wildfires, drought, CHIRAQ, Kim K, abused puppies et al. People have a lot of shit to deal with so advancing our cause does not hold their attention.

The bottom line is, we need a new approach to changing the customer culture. We can't and most likely never will change Uber's corporate culture so we need to work on the customers. Using tip signs, or otherwise soliciting tips, exposes us to de-activation risk. A new approach is needed. It is drastic, but desperate times call for desperate measures.

Here's what we do, *We enlist our fellow service industry cousins to deliver our message.* In this way we can all stay anonymous and activated. We undertake this guerilla-style "no-tipping" strike throughout the entire service industry. Restaurant servers, stylists, hookers, bartenders, valets, everyone in the service industry...NO tips. We just might motivate them to advance our message in order to help their own interests.

Step 1 - Write, draw, sticker "5 Stars" in the gratuity line.
Step 2 - Pen a short, explanatory message on the receipt back (or print some cards and leave them). Be creative, but the message needs to say two things, tip your damn drivers and please share this message on their SM accounts. Encourage them to actually take a snap of the receipt and post it on FB or Tweet it whatever.
Step 3 - Apologize, but advise them this campaign will not stop until we have evidence Uber/Lyft drivers are earning tips commensurate with the service industry.

Can you imagine the results if this campaign can go viral? Please, take action on this today. If you feel bad, you can keep a log of the people you stiff and pay them back later. I am not suggesting that we strive to eliminate the culture of tipping permanently. We simply execute a "tipping strike" until we promote a positive and measurable change. In this fashion, we can use the positive power of the people and the force of Social Media to bypass Uber's "The Tip is Included" BS. We also have very simple electronic payment methods for those "non-cash carrying" pins.
Respectfully Uber,
WIaF


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> The whole tip issue is the third rail of UBER but I have been thinking along these lines for some time now (not tipping servers etc.). The past ways we have, as an UberX community, handled the tip issue have been mostly unsuccessful. A thumbnail recap:
> 
> Method #1) Pressure Uber to add a tip feature to the rider and/or driver apps.
> Result# 1) EPIC FAIL. The anti-tipping culture is religion to this company. Father, son, and the holy ghost. It's CANNON law, so anything short of federal legislation will not force them to change.
> ...


Oh yeah I can imagine:

- in Vegas, BLACKJACK! Oh hey Mr. Dealer, tip's included, Uber On!

- at the golf course, hey u missed a spot on my 7 iron son, but thanks and the tip's included, Uber On!

- in the fancy men's room, hey sorry I kinda missed the bowl back there, but the tip's included, Uber On!

(please add ur own to the list)


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> Oh yeah I can imagine:
> 
> - in Vegas, BLACKJACK! Oh hey Mr. Dealer, tip's included, Uber On!
> 
> ...


Wink YES, lol. I obviously "missed a few bunnies" and am sure there are many more we need to add to the list. I'm going to have to carry an index card just to remember them all. Aw f*&k it, I'm an Uberx driver, I can't actually afford to go to any of these places. But we'll compile the list anyway for everyone's benefit.

Also: 
- Masseusse, Thanks for the happy ending Miss and in your case I have already given you the Tip at the same time I was giving you the Shaft, Uber On! (Or we could just lump them in the hookers category maybe??)
- Doormen, Thanks for schleping my twelve cases of bottled water up 27 stories and stacking them neatly in the back bedroom closet of my apartment. Your tip is included in your salary correct, Uber On!
- Pizza Delivery Dude, Thanks for carrying this 40 lbs. box of food up to my second floor walk-up, in the 10 degree ice cold. I noticed you only slipped and fell twice. That's ok though, I probably won't complain to your manager as long as the food is still piping hot and none of the cheese slid off the pizza. And you got that $2.50 "delivery fee" so we good here, Uber On Bro!

And yet I feel there are some we are still missing?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Uber tells them the tip is included. What is wrong with you guys?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

I did this exact same thing to a waitress who had the audacity to not only complain about tips BUT ALSO COUNT HER TIPS IN MY CAR...Never tipped in like 6 rides (she lives down the street from me too), so I payed her a visit at her restaurant (Hot Italian) and didn't tip her...I left her a happy face and a thank you for the 5 star service...sincerely your uber driver...Raquel... 

Next time I received a ping and it was her I almost cancelled but decided to chance it..when she got in the car she suprisingly didn't say anything about the incident at the restaurant and was oddly quiet trough out the ride. I dropped her off...and bingo she tips me $10. Lesson learned eh!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Wink YES, lol. I obviously "missed a few bunnies" and am sure there are many more we need to add to the list. I'm going to have to carry an index card just to remember them all. Aw f*&k it, I'm an Uberx driver, I can't actually afford to go to any of these places. But we'll compile the list anyway for everyone's benefit.
> 
> Also:
> - Masseusse, Thanks for the happy ending Miss and in your case I have already given you the Tip at the same time I was giving you the Shaft, Uber On! (Or we could just lump them in the hookers category maybe??)
> ...


Yeah we don't get that delivery fee you know...

I would say be very careful about not tipping someone who handles your food. Pizza delivery folks remember for sure. At restaurants that means you can never go back to that same place. Even if with the pizza or a restaurant you get a different server the one you stiffed last time will tell them.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

contactone said:


> Whitty, but ******** thing to do to him.


Not in the least


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> And if the steak is overdone... 3 stars.


How is the waiter responsible for how your steak is cooked?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

contactone said:


> Whitty, but ******** thing to do to him.


How so??? The waiter who WORKS IN THE SERVICE INDUSTRY...SHOULD KNOW BETTER!!! Even if uber tells him that the tip is included!!! He got what he deserved, and I hope he learned a lesson.... this is an education ... I bet he will hesitate before he stiffs another uber driver...knowing he may end up on the receiving end again!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> How is the waiter responsible for how your steak is cooked?


That's the point. How are we responsible for the surging, the traffic, the pin on the wrong place?


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> And if the steak is overdone... 3 stars.


And feel free to rate low if the steak is expensive...or feel free to rate low if you meant to order hamburger but ordered XL er...I mean...ordered steak on accident.


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I buy tiny little star stickers... and in the tip field on the check I put five of them in there.





Raquel said:


> I did this exact same thing to a waitress who had the audacity to not only complain about tips BUT ALSO COUNT HER TIPS IN MY CAR...Never tipped in like 6 rides (she lives down the street from me too), so I payed her a visit at her restaurant (Hot Italian) and didn't tip her...I left her a happy face and a thank you for the 5 star service...sincerely your uber driver...Raquel...
> 
> Next time I received a ping and it was her I almost cancelled but decided to chance it..when she got in the car she suprisingly didn't say anything about the incident at the restaurant and was oddly quiet trough out the ride. I dropped her off...and bingo she tips me $10. Lesson learned eh!!!


I don't know about the rest of y'all, but when I get great service from someone, I truly enjoy adding a tip because it's an ACKNOWLEDGMENT that the service was great. I enjoy acknowledging it and the recipient is usually grateful (in a respected sense, not in a pitied sense), that their effort was recognized. Everything u ever need to know about Uber is that they take that part out of the equation.....


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Uber tells them the tip is included. What is wrong with you guys?


We're on the wrong end of that lie.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I did this exact same thing to a waitress who had the audacity to not only complain about tips BUT ALSO COUNT HER TIPS IN MY CAR...Never tipped in like 6 rides (she lives down the street from me too), so I payed her a visit at her restaurant (Hot Italian) and didn't tip her...I left her a happy face and a thank you for the 5 star service...sincerely your uber driver...Raquel...
> 
> Next time I received a ping and it was her I almost cancelled but decided to chance it..when she got in the car she suprisingly didn't say anything about the incident at the restaurant and was oddly quiet trough out the ride. I dropped her off...and bingo she tips me $10. Lesson learned eh!!!


Thank you Raquel for properly and expertly TRAINING that Pin. One down, how many we got left?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah we don't get that delivery fee you know...
> 
> I would say be very careful about not tipping someone who handles your food. Pizza delivery folks remember for sure. At restaurants that means you can never go back to that same place. Even if with the pizza or a restaurant you get a different server the one you stiffed last time will tell them.


And I am saying exactly the same thing about the "Uber Driver" who safely transports you home. We remember you stiffed us. And we are now telling each other, so that our fellow drivers will know you intend to stiff us. Thanks for the cautionary tale Fuzzy, but I live in Chicagoland. If I went to a different eatery, for every meal for the rest of my life, I would visit about 1% of the available options. So I can accept this risk. And, I have suggested that the tip strike should be temporary. And that if one has qualms, to simply keep a log of servers you had to "tip-strike" and settle up with them later, once they have been properly re-trained. Any other concerns?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> I don't know about the rest of y'all, but when I get great service from someone, I truly enjoy adding a tip because it's an ACKNOWLEDGMENT that the service was great. I enjoy acknowledging it and the recipient is usually grateful (in a respected sense, not in a pitied sense), that their effort was recognized. Everything u ever need to know about Uber is that they take that part out of the equation.....


Bingo. NAiled It


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Thank you Raquel for properly and expertly TRAINING that Pin. One down, how many we got left?


People in the service industry can be scared into doing the right thing, because they know if they stiff us, we can go turn the tables on them...so hence why I always make special note when someone in the service industry gets in my car... I beat into in to their subconscious that we too are in the service industry, if they don't seem to get it, I tell them the story about the non-tipping waiter and how I got revenge...that seems to sink in their subconscious pretty fast because to be honest most of the pax I've had in the service industry have tipped..


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's the point. How are we responsible for the surging, the traffic, the pin on the wrong place?


Ah...gotcha


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> And I am saying exactly the same thing about the "Uber Driver" who safely transports you home. We remember you stiffed us. And we are now telling each other, so that our fellow drivers will know you intend to stiff us. Thanks for the cautionary tale Fuzzy, but I live in Chicagoland. If I went to a different eatery, for every meal for the rest of my life, I would visit about 1% of the available options. So I can accept this risk. And, I have suggested that the tip strike should be temporary. And that if one has qualms, to simply keep a log of servers you had to "tip-strike" and settle up with them later, once they have been properly re-trained. Any other concerns?


That's true in Houston too as far as restaurants. I'm just suggesting that if you do have places you frequent often those ate not the ones to piss off the waiters unless you like "extras" in your food.

Pizza delivery is a lot riskier when it comes to stiffing the driver because you are in a set delivery area and your address will be blacklisted quickly. Plus many drivers move around and even if you order from a different place you risk someone recognising you as a non tipper.

Pizza delivery (and other delivery) is not like restaurants where you can simply go to a different one. Only so many will service your address. Often if a chain store is outside of your area they CANNOT deliver to you because the store that does has that area in their franchise agreement. The encroaching store will be fined if caught.

The world is smaller than you think.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> We're on the wrong end of that lie.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's true in Houston too as far as restaurants. I'm just suggesting that if you do have places you frequent often those ate not the ones to piss off the waiters unless you like "extras" in your food.
> 
> Pizza delivery is a lot riskier when it comes to stiffing the driver because you are in a set delivery area and your address will be blacklisted quickly. Plus many drivers move around and even if you order from a different place you risk someone recognising you as a non tipper.
> 
> ...


The attitude shared by most posters here makes me sad. They don't get it fuzzy. They chose to work as contractors for a company they now resent and they're taking it out on people who are ignorant to the facts instead of telling them the truth. Passive aggressive behavior at its worst.

I applaud you for trying to shed light on the actual consequences but they don't get that either. They don't realize they are all alone out there while the established service industry is a real community.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's true in Houston too as far as restaurants. I'm just suggesting that if you do have places you frequent often those ate not the ones to piss off the waiters unless you like "extras" in your food.
> 
> Pizza delivery is a lot riskier when it comes to stiffing the driver because you are in a set delivery area and your address will be blacklisted quickly. Plus many drivers move around and even if you order from a different place you risk someone recognising you as a non tipper.
> 
> ...


You are wrong about me thing here. Most restaurant workers will change jobs many times and often hold down jobs at two restaurants! They will remember people and you better believe whoever serves you knows you stiffed their co-worker.


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> The attitude shared by most posters here makes me sad. They don't get it fuzzy. They chose to work as contractors for a company they now resent and they're taking it out on people who are ignorant to the facts instead of telling them the truth. Passive aggressive behavior at its worst.
> 
> I applaud you for trying to shed light on the actual consequences but they don't get that either. They don't realize they are all alone out there while the established service industry is a real community.


So Kolorado Kraus, are u saying ur in favor of drivers "telling them the truth" (i.e., the riders) about the tipping misinformation Uber has expressed?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Raquel said:


> People in the service industry can be scared into doing the right thing, because they know if they stiff us, we can go turn the tables on them...so hence why I always make special note when someone in the service industry gets in my car... I beat into in to their subconscious that we too are in the service industry, if they don't seem to get it, I tell them the story about the non-tipping waiter and how I got revenge...that seems to sink in their subconscious pretty fast because to be honest most of the pax I've had in the service industry have tipped..


Why not simply explain reality? Is a psychological attack really necessary?

Every single pax who asks me about pay is shocked to learn three things.

1) safe rider fee goes to uber
2) uber takes 20-25%
3) tips are not included


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> So Kolorado Kraus, are u saying ur in favor of drivers "telling them the truth" (i.e., the riders) about the tipping misinformation Uber has expressed?


Absolutely. Kute spelling


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Absolutely. Kute spelling


Lol, thanks. Glad u caught the intended spirit of it.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Raquel said:


> People in the service industry can be scared into doing the right thing, because they know if they stiff us, we can go turn the tables on them...so hence why I always make special note when someone in the service industry gets in my car... I beat into in to their subconscious that we too are in the service industry, if they don't seem to get it, I tell them the story about the non-tipping waiter and how I got revenge...that seems to sink in their subconscious pretty fast because to be honest most of the pax I've had in the service industry have tipped..


Yes Raquel! But I'm wondering if you may only be grasping the smaller part of the idea. The goal is not to "scare service people into doing the right thing". Though this may certainly be a virtuous outcome. The real goal is to get them to use their SM accounts to share this experience. We want them to "spread the word" in their circles that Uber Drivers should be tipped just as they are tipped.

The reaction we are going for is that they tweet out this receipt with your smiley face five stars comment on it and this generates a conversation within their own circle. Like this, "WTF does this mean my uber driver is stiffing me why? You mean their tip isn't really included and Uber has been lying to me all along" or, "Well I guess the gravy train is over, we better start tipping these guys or they're all gonna quit and I need them to drive my drunk ass home at 2:00am because no sane cabbie for a 100 miles will come near my stupid dumb self." And so on and so on. We need to use the service workers voice to "broadcast our underground message" in order combat Uber Propaganda!

You have done your part already, THANK YOU! Now if every Uber Driver will properly train just one Service Pin, and each of these Pins trains one of their own friends, then the "Network Effect" will quickly achieve a massive scale of properly and expertly trained Pins. Uber on!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Yes Raquel! But I'm wondering if you may only be grasping the smaller part of the idea. The goal is not to "scare service people into doing the right thing". Though this may certainly be a virtuous outcome. The real goal is to get them to use their SM accounts to share this experience. We want them to "spread the word" in their circles that Uber Drivers should be tipped just as they are tipped.
> 
> The reaction we are going for is that they tweet out this receipt with your smiley face five stars comment on it and this generates a conversation within their own circle. Like this, "WTF does this mean my uber driver is stiffing me why? You mean their tip isn't really included and Uber has been lying to me all along" or, "Well I guess the gravy train is over, we better start tipping these guys or they're all gonna quit and I need them to drive my drunk ass home at 2:00am because no sane cabbie for a 100 miles will come near my stupid dumb self." And so on and so on. We need to use the service workers voice to "broadcast our underground message" in order combat Uber Propaganda!
> 
> You have done your part already, THANK YOU! Now if every Uber Driver will properly train just one Service Pin, and each of these Pins trains one of their own friends, then the "Network Effect" will quickly achieve a massive scale of properly and expertly trained Pins. Uber on!


You won't get that reaction by stiffing them. You think they're going to post a note some asshole left them on Twitter? Grow up.


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> You won't get that reaction by stiffing them. You think they're going to post a note some asshole left them on Twitter? Grow up.


I think they will, yes, in an effort to shame the non tippee. Happens enough times and people start asking wtf is up w those non tipping Uber assholes, and then the dialogue begins.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's true in Houston too as far as restaurants. I'm just suggesting that if you do have places you frequent often those ate not the ones to piss off the waiters unless you like "extras" in your food.
> 
> Pizza delivery is a lot riskier when it comes to stiffing the driver because you are in a set delivery area and your address will be blacklisted quickly. Plus many drivers move around and even if you order from a different place you risk someone recognising you as a non tipper.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are not understanding the full strategy so I disagree with you on your first point. These are EXACTLY the demographic we are targeting as they have already pissed us off to an extraordinary level. We are deliberately trying to piss them off in return...so they are properly motivated to help us train their Pin friends. And yet again, once the strike achieves it's desired goals you can make up with those establishments. This is not a difficult or complicated idea.

That said, I guess if we eliminate the obvious option of temporarily foregoing Pizza Delivery as a potential solution to this dilema, or using Postmates, Grubhub, Sidecar, or takeout alternatives, then we'll have to figure a workaround. How about this, Pizza Delivery in Houston can be exempt from the "Tip Strike". This obviously struck a nerve with you and we are nothing if not flexible. Can you support us now? You are either with us or against us.

As to the unspoken position you have established, this is the insidious extortion threat inherent in your thinking, "If you don't tip me I'll do something heinous and unspeakable to your food". Can you imagine if an Uber driver adopted this tactic? You better ****in tip me Mr. Pin, or I just may forget how to brake this automobile, or I will turn down the A/C until you pass out from heat exhaustion.

So, not having it with this any of this nonsense. We can live without pizza for a month for christ ****in sake. They sell them in the grocery stores and we are UBERX drivers. We can drive to the damn market ourselves and buy one, or the ingredients to make one. Geesh, this is exhausting.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> You are wrong about me thing here. Most restaurant workers will change jobs many times and often hold down jobs at two restaurants! They will remember people and you better believe whoever serves you knows you stiffed their co-worker.


That's true to a point. But if you're in a big city your chances of getting them again is a lot less than with a delivery driver IMHO. In a city with over 10,000 restaurants vs. your address which in the bust part if the city may be served by 10 pizza delivery places your chances of not running into a server who knows you don't tip are a lot less at a restaurant away from your house.

I actually think what is being proposed could work. Unfortunately to do that requires behaving like Travis and incidentally is something (not tipping) he would heartily approve of.

Do we really want to go down that road?

I think it could backfire if you stiff someone who already tips using Uber. They may stop.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Maybe you are not understanding the full strategy so I disagree with you on your first point. These are EXACTLY the demographic we are targeting as they have already pissed us off to an extraordinary level. We are deliberately trying to piss them off in return...so they are properly motivated to help us train their Pin friends. And yet again, once the strike achieves it's desired goals you can make up with those establishments. This is not a difficult or complicated idea.
> 
> That said, I guess if we eliminate the obvious option of temporarily foregoing Pizza Delivery as a potential solution to this dilema, or using Postmates, Grubhub, Sidecar, or takeout alternatives, then we'll have to figure a workaround. How about this, Pizza Delivery in Houston can be exempt from the "Tip Strike". This obviously struck a nerve with you and we are nothing if not flexible. Can you support us now? You are either with us or against us.
> 
> ...


I'm not threatening anyone. But I have worked in many places and seen and heard a lot of shit and I DO NOT **** with someone who handles my food. Especially when they have it alone in the car with them. Just sayin'.

BTW if drivers thought they could turn off the a/c to extort a tip and get away with it don't you think that would happen?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I had a couple of ideas, but first off great story OP.

Have we thought about starting a little education on Facebook or social media saying "Hey, I'm an Uber drive, ask me anything" and it will eventually get around to how much we make, tipping, etc. This way we can educate the masses and this will begin to spread the word?

Also, before I was a driver I was a passenger (probably like most of you here) and I almost always tipped my driver $2-$5 depending. So, even before I was a driver I tipped my driver. Odd that people are so cheap that they don't care to tip. And I don't think it has much to do with Uber saying "no need to tip" because I had never heard of that slogan until I came to this forum and saw the website text. I had used Uber and Lyft a good 10-15 times before I became a driver myself.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> You won't get that reaction by stiffing them. You think they're going to post a note some asshole left them on Twitter? Grow up.


YES, now your catching on! A little slow on the uptake but you seem to be getting there in the end. Whew, because it has been exhausting having to carry you this long. Ok, now that was just plain mean spirited, I apologize.

Let's try it this way. When an Uber driver puts a tip sign/jar in his car, and that image makes it way around the Twitterverse, how did that happen? Isn't this a Pin effectively saying, "Hey, look at what this asshole uber driver had the temerity to do to me, puts a tip jar in his car, as if"

We are simply flipping the script. Only need a few to take up the bit and run with it. We are fully on-board with the whole idea of "educate them in the car" and have been for 18 mos. The issue is, this just hasn't worked. It hasn't "scaled" because for every one I educate in the car, Uber emails a 1,000 telling them, "No need to tip, Tip is included". Trying to catch raindrops with a teaspoon. This one-to-one Pin education/training approach has failed miserably in nearly every market and for almost every driver. Tip rates for Uberx drivers across the board are way less than 10% and in Chicago most drivers acknowledge they are less than 5%. So, time to disrupt the disrupters.

And yes, people do indeed post things on SM sites that assholes say and do every single moment. How else can we explain Donald Trump? I'm thinking we act like large enough assholes and CNN will want to interview us. So, are you with us or against us?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> I think they will, yes, in an effort to shame the non tippee. Happens enough times and people start asking wtf is up w those non tipping Uber assholes, and then the dialogue begins.


This, yes.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm not threatening anyone. But I have worked in many places and seen and heard a lot of shit and I DO NOT **** with someone who handles my food. Especially when they have it alone in the car with them. Just sayin'.
> 
> BTW if drivers thought they could turn off the a/c to extort a tip and get away with it don't you think that would happen?


Sigh. Lol, well ya got me there Fuzzy!! I hadn't considered that technique until I wrote it here. I'll have to try it and report back. But on the bigger issue at hand, to clarify are you a "No"? Are we are marking you down in the "Will not participate" or the "Still Undecided" column?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I had a couple of ideas, but first off great story OP.
> 
> Have we thought about starting a little education on Facebook or social media saying "Hey, I'm an Uber drive, ask me anything" and it will eventually get around to how much we make, tipping, etc. This way we can educate the masses and this will begin to spread the word?
> 
> Also, before I was a driver I was a passenger (probably like most of you here) and I almost always tipped my driver $2-$5 depending. So, even before I was a driver I tipped my driver. Odd that people are so cheap that they don't care to tip. And I don't think it has much to do with Uber saying "no need to tip" because I had never heard of that slogan until I came to this forum and saw the website text. I had used Uber and Lyft a good 10-15 times before I became a driver myself.


Welcome aboard JMB. Thanks for tipping your Uber drivers, sadly you were member of a very small minority.

Loving the ingenuity with the FB idea! This is exactly the kind of innovative approaches we should be looking for as a community. I think the answer is that no one has tried this approach in a sustained manner. Have any of our most senior members knowledge of this approach? One problem I see is that the current Uber FB pages are all driver oriented and are private groups. They are not geared at Uber Riders and do not actively seek to engage them. Obviously one would not get any traction with these ideas on the official Uber FB page...as soon as the message strays from the accepted propaganda your gonna get blocked.

So, where would we start with this to find an audience...once we establish a proper forum/site to engage, then we can recruit active UP members to take up residence and begin broadcasting our message. SM is not my forte but I'm a big fan of this concept for sure!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Sigh. Lol, well ya got me there Fuzzy!! I hadn't considered that technique until I wrote it here. I'll have to try it and report back. But on the bigger issue at hand, to clarify are you a "No"? Are we are marking you down in the "Will not participate" or the "Still Undecided" column?


I'm in the "I'm an Uber driver so what makes you think I can afford to eat out" column.

No I'm not going to stiff a waiter UNLESS I know from pizza delivery or Uber that he/she does not tip. In that case I will give him 5 stars (or less if warranted) and explain why. But since I rarely eat out (once every 6 months?) I doubt it will matter.

I will mention to service people that some drivers are going to start doing this if tipping is discussed though. Then I'll tell them they don't have to worry about me as I couldn't possibly afford to eat where they work...


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Welcome aboard JMB. Thanks for tipping your Uber drivers, sadly you were member of a very small minority.
> 
> Loving the ingenuity with the FB idea! This is exactly the kind of innovative approaches we should be looking for as a community. I think the answer is that no one has tried this approach in a sustained manner. Have any of our most senior members knowledge of this approach? One problem I see is that the current Uber FB pages are all driver oriented and are private groups. They are not geared at Uber Riders and do not actively seek to engage them. Obviously one would not get any traction with these ideas on the official Uber FB page...as soon as the message strays from the accepted propaganda your gonna get blocked.
> 
> So, where would we start with this to find an audience...once we establish a proper forum/site to engage, then we can recruit active UP members to take up residence and begin broadcasting our message. SM is not my forte but I'm a big fan of this concept for sure!


Thanks, Will. I was thinking we could all start out on Facebook, use our friends list as a way to educate others. I feel this will also lead to our friends telling their friends, thereby spreading the word. Since we have people who trust us and are our friends on our friend's list they are more likely to "trust us" and actually repeat what we've said. Whereas if we tell a random customer they won't be as inclined to pass the word on. At least that's the way I see it.

We could start a post on Facebook to our friends with something fun like:

"Ever heard of Uber? I'm an Uber driver, ask me anything!"

"Driving for Uber now, feel free to ask me questions about it!"

etc.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> The whole tip issue is the third rail of UBER but I have been thinking along these lines for some time now (not tipping servers etc.). The past ways we have, as an UberX community, handled the tip issue have been mostly unsuccessful. A thumbnail recap:
> 
> Method #1) Pressure Uber to add a tip feature to the rider and/or driver apps.
> Result# 1) EPIC FAIL. The anti-tipping culture is religion to this company. Father, son, and the holy ghost. It's CANNON law, so anything short of federal legislation will not force them to change.
> ...


POST#14/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: B-B-Booyah!
Well-done, Tiny 
Helmetted Mouse Avatar. A suggestione
from Casuale the Recovering Catholic:

Cannon: A device for shooting the
................."Rodential Cannonball"
Canon: Churchlady Law

Bison: United Snakes Grammar Police
.............S.W.A.T. Spelling Squad
.............MAY... I get an "Amen!" ?
[email protected] Uber Driver


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in the "I'm an Uber driver so what makes you think I can afford to eat out" column.
> 
> No I'm not going to stiff a waiter UNLESS I know from pizza delivery or Uber that he/she does not tip. In that case I will give him 5 stars (or less if warranted) and explain why. But since I rarely eat out (once every 6 months?) I doubt it will matter.
> 
> I will mention to service people that some drivers are going to start doing this if tipping is discussed though. Then I'll tell them they don't have to worry about me as I couldn't possibly afford to eat where they work...


LOL, Damn. You have very insightfully identified a serious flaw in our plan. The whole lack of spending money, as many of us are afflicted with that same condition. Let's just take the whole food industry "off the table", for you. So to speak. This is obviously a sensitive point for you. But do you ever get your hair or nails done, or get a newspaper delivered? "Tip-Strike" All I'm saying!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST#14/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: B-B-Booyah!
> Well-done, Tiny
> Helmetted Mouse Avatar. A suggestione
> from Casuale the Recovering Catholic:
> ...


LOL. Thanks Bison, I was beginning to think you were ignoring me. Former Army grunt, had "cannon" on the brain. Will edit post to reflect Canon's proper spelling. Do not want the "Churchlady" on my ass. Having my hands full with this UberX thing.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> Thanks, Will. I was thinking we could all start out on Facebook, use our friends list as a way to educate others. I feel this will also lead to our friends telling their friends, thereby spreading the word. Since we have people who trust us and are our friends on our friend's list they are more likely to "trust us" and actually repeat what we've said. Whereas if we tell a random customer they won't be as inclined to pass the word on. At least that's the way I see it.
> 
> We could start a post on Facebook to our friends with something fun like:
> 
> ...


POST # 51/JMBF831: PLEASE DON'T PUT
a Profitable Idea in the
Head of "Ex-CSR" Excreta and "Cling-On"
Warrior for #Travis K. Whatapr++k! and
the Kool-Aid Guzzlers, the LIC, NY. "Dude
with a Rude'Tude" john djjjoe ...............
Infamous for his Inhumanity and Openly
Gleeful Schadenfreude:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/187189

Bison Knows the Bad Guys.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> LOL. Thanks Bison, I was beginning to think you were ignoring me. Former Army grunt, had "cannon" on the brain. Will edit post to reflect Canon's proper spelling. Do not want the "Churchlady" on my ass. Having my hands full with this UberX thing.


POST # 54/@Wil_Ian_Fuber'd: Too late,
can't Ignore You, now!
Wait until You find out about the Infamous
@Denver Diane!

For Your Penance, please read the Chicago
City SubForum...in Reverse Order...for
Hysterical Perspective and Say 25
chi1cabby 's and Pledge to ALWAYS
utilize Bostonian Bison's Hybrid Refer-
ence "#[F]Uber" which is a blending of
the AntiPersonnel LLC and the WWII
G.I. acronym F.U.B.A.R. which I will let
YOU discover. D.I.L.I.G.A.F. ?

Welcome Aboard!
Bison Chortling.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> LOL, Damn. You have very insightfully identified a serious flaw in our plan. The whole lack of spending money, as many of us are afflicted with that same condition. Let's just take the whole food industry "off the table", for you. So to speak. This is obviously a sensitive point for you. But do you ever get your hair or nails done, or get a newspaper delivered? "Tip-Strike" All I'm saying!


I do get a newspaper. 2 on Sunday. Mostly for the coupons. And I only "tip" at Xmas when the driver leaves a self addressed Xmas card in the paper as a hint. I don't want the papers left in a puddle so...
I don't get nails done. Cut them when they get too long is all. My nails are actually very strong and never seem to break. Hair--cut it myself because when I pay for it they don't seem to do a better job anyway so why pay?

I have a bunch of rescued animals. That's where my money goes. Other than vet bills I'm a pretty cheap date.

It's not a sensitive issue. I was mostly joking. I have other work and I've barely done any Uber driving the last month or two. I choose not to eat out and spend my money on other things. But I imagine many drivers who depend on Uber really are seriously broke and not eating out much. So it could be a flaw in the plan, yes.


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> How so??? The waiter who WORKS IN THE SERVICE INDUSTRY...SHOULD KNOW BETTER!!! Even if uber tells him that the tip is included!!! He got what he deserved, and I hope he learned a lesson.... this is an education ... I bet he will hesitate before he stiffs another uber driver...knowing he may end up on the receiving end again!!!


The server made a few errors in serving and hence gets no tip in an industry where people know you should tip? If you have trouble with your servers performance take it up with the manager or ask the server when you need something. Then tip appropriately.

The original poster took his frustration in what uber tells its passengers about tipping out on this pax/server. It's low class and anyone that agrees with it should stick to food lines and fast food places. Or they should admit they would leave a shitty tip even if the service was top tier.


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> The whole tip issue is the third rail of UBER but I have been thinking along these lines for some time now (not tipping servers etc.). The past ways we have, as an UberX community, handled the tip issue have been mostly unsuccessful. A thumbnail recap:
> 
> Method #1) Pressure Uber to add a tip feature to the rider and/or driver apps.
> Result# 1) EPIC FAIL. The anti-tipping culture is religion to this company. Father, son, and the holy ghost. It's CANON law, so anything short of federal legislation will not force them to change. (Bison assist with grammar police sp citation)
> ...


This got me thinking. This may be a way to get them to at least quit advertising that tip is included. So obviously some companies have gotten in trouble for taking a cut of tips. Starbucks, I think Lyft or maybe Uber at one point. So if you are saying that the tip is included and you are taking 20% of the total fare. Aren't you still taking tips?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> YES, now your catching on! A little slow on the uptake but you seem to be getting there in the end. Whew, because it has been exhausting having to carry you this long. Ok, now that was just plain mean spirited, I apologize.
> 
> Let's try it this way. When an Uber driver puts a tip sign/jar in his car, and that image makes it way around the Twitterverse, how did that happen? Isn't this a Pin effectively saying, "Hey, look at what this asshole uber driver had the temerity to do to me, puts a tip jar in his car, as if"
> 
> ...


I am absolutely not down with this idea. I think singling out a group of people and punishing them for their ignorance is absurd. They depend on those tips and always have. It's part of the establishment and that establishment has been around for a long time. In some states servers don't get a pay check. Sometimes they will even get a negative paycheck if they don't work enough hours. That means the owe the IRS and State Government. Now, don't start complaining about how little money you make because you knowingly signed up for this. It's your fault you are unhappy!

Here are the facts:
1) You signed up to work for a company who told you from day one that tipping is not part of the gig.
2) All the PAX you pick up have been told by Uber that tipping is included.
3) You now feel entitled to tips even though you signed up knowing they weren't part of the gig.
4) You are now upset with people in the service industry because they know the value of tipping but don't tip you.
5) Go back and read #2.
6) You are directing your resentment and anger at the wrong people!

You are clearly passionate about getting tipped and I can appreciate that. What I am saying to you is that there is a better way. Don't ask me what the better way is because I don't know. I haven't put any thought into it but somebody on this forum will have better ideas. I just don't care that much about getting tipped. If I get them, great. If not, whatever. I signed up for this.

I am however passionate about treating people properly and with respect. I have family and friends in the service industry. I take offense to the ideas proposed here. Punishing them for their ignorance is wrong and I promise you CNN is not interested in interviewing a bunch of Uber drivers who treat people like dicks.

If you want to affect a positive change in your life and in society at large you have to approach it with a positive angle.

I'm not against you, I just think that your idea is awful and you can probably come up with a better one that doesn't hurt a group of people.


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> I am absolutely not down with this idea. I think singling out a group of people and punishing them for their ignorance is absurd. They depend on those tips and always have. It's part of the establishment and that establishment has been around for a long time. In some states servers don't get a pay check. Sometimes they will even get a negative paycheck if they don't work enough hours. That means the owe the IRS and State Government. Now, don't start complaining about how little money you make because you knowingly signed up for this. It's your fault you are unhappy!
> 
> Here are the facts:
> 1) You signed up to work for a company who told you from day one that tipping is not part of the gig.
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the incongruence between #1 and # 2 above one of the issues in the Uber employee/IC classification lawsuit? If pax think they're tipping (as they're being told they are by Uber since it's included) but those included tips are not making it to the drivers (check your pay stubs people, I haven't seen one yet, all monies tied directly to miles and minutes w any surges applied and expenses deducted), in effect the drivers are claiming Uber is "collecting" tips (again, because they are TELLING pax it's included) and then keeping those tips.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the incongruence between #1 and # 2 above one of the issues in the Uber employee/IC classification lawsuit? If pax think they're tipping (as they're being told they are by Uber since it's included) but those included tips are not making it to the drivers (check your pay stubs people, I haven't seen one yet, all monies tied directly to miles and minutes w any surges applied and expenses deducted), in effect the drivers are claiming Uber is "collecting" tips (again, because they are TELLING pax it's included) and then keeping those tips.


Honestly, I don't understand what you're driving at... Can you try to explain how this is relevant? Are you suggesting that PAX know about the lawsuit somehow?


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Honestly, I don't understand what you're driving at... Can you try to explain how this is relevant? Are you suggesting that PAX know about the lawsuit somehow?


No, and I don't think pax care about the lawsuit itself, but their caring is not the relevant part. According to the lawsuit, what's relevant is that the pax THINK they're tipping the drivers already, so in effect it is their INTENTION to tip and they are doing so via the app because it's "included." The drivers are claiming the pax are actually tipping via it's inclusion in the fare per Uber's own communication with pax, so if it's included, why isn't it showing up on driver pay statements? It's reminiscent of a dining establishment collecting tips when a customer pays w a credit card but those tips don't make it back to the server. There have been numerous cases where the establishment was fined and ordered to pay those tips fully to the servers.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> No, and I don't think pax care about the lawsuit itself, but their caring is not the relevant part. According to the lawsuit, what's relevant is that the pax THINK they're tipping the drivers already, so in effect it is their INTENTION to tip and they are doing so via the app because it's "included." The drivers are claiming the pax are actually tipping via it's inclusion in the fare per Uber's own communication with pax, so if it's included, why isn't it showing up on driver pay statements? It's reminiscent of a dining establishment collecting tips when a customer pays w a credit card but those tips don't make it back to the server. There have been numerous cases where the establishment was fined and ordered to pay those tips fully to the servers.


Yeah, I understand and already know all that.. I just don't get how it's relevant to my post which you quoted.


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Yeah, I understand and already know all that.. I just don't get how it's relevant to my post which you quoted.


Ah, I gotcha. I added it to ur post because I'm getting you're basically saying that drivers knew what they signed up for when they signed up for it, and now it's inappropriate for them to feel entitled to something and are upset they are not getting it. All that may be true, but in the eyes of the law, completely irrelevant (at least this is the position the drivers are taking in the lawsuit). For example, any contractual provision that violates existing law is deemed unenforceable, even if all parties to the contract agreed to it. With the tipping issue, even if the drivers fully understood and explicitly (or implicitly) agreed to not receiving tips, Uber cannot withhold tips meant for the drivers, and the pax believe they are tipping, especially as Uber is telling them they already are. I hope that makes sense.

(and I wonder if Uber will claim the pax intentions are to tip Uber, not the drivers?)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> I am absolutely not down with this idea. I think singling out a group of people and punishing them for their ignorance is absurd. They depend on those tips and always have. It's part of the establishment and that establishment has been around for a long time. In some states servers don't get a pay check. Sometimes they will even get a negative paycheck if they don't work enough hours. That means the owe the IRS and State Government. Now, don't start complaining about how little money you make because you knowingly signed up for this. It's your fault you are unhappy!
> 
> Here are the facts:
> 1) You signed up to work for a company who told you from day one that tipping is not part of the gig.
> ...


This isn't about a bunch of drivers bring arseholes to poor service workers.

Uber drivers, through sheer numbers, are a significant part of the service industry. What Uber is doing is, slowly, changing tipping culture for service workers - namely by discouraging it in order for customers to pay lower total prices. All drivers are doing by giving no gratuity is saying to their fellow service workers - "ok fellas, this is what no tipping looks like. Are you sure this is how you want things to change for us?".

They are giving service industry workers an early glimpse of a possible future for those workers. And it may well be the future for them - the public may ask themselves, " if I don't tip any more for my private car service, why should I tip my server, or doorman, or bellhop" etc.

So you could argue that by giving service workers a taste of their own medicine, they're actually doing them a favor and giving them a wake-up call.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> Ah, I gotcha. I added it to ur post because I'm getting you're basically saying that drivers knew what they signed up for when they signed up for it, and now it's inappropriate for them to feel entitled to something and are upset they are not getting it. All that may be true, but in the eyes of the law, completely irrelevant (at least this is the position the drivers are taking in the lawsuit). For example, any contractual provision that violates existing law is deemed unenforceable, even if all parties to the contract agreed to it. With the tipping issue, even if the drivers fully understood and explicitly (or implicitly) agreed to not receiving tips, Uber cannot withhold tips meant for the drivers, and the pax believe they are tipping, especially as Uber is telling them they already are. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> (and I wonder if Uber will claim the pax intentions are to tip Uber, not the drivers?)


Gotcha...


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

elelegido said:


> This isn't about a bunch of drivers bring arseholes to poor service workers.
> 
> Uber drivers, through sheer numbers, are a significant part of the service industry. What Uber is doing is, slowly, changing tipping culture for service workers - namely by discouraging it in order for customers to pay lower total prices. All drivers are doing by giving no gratuity is saying to their fellow service workers - "ok fellas, this is what no tipping looks like. Are you sure this is how you want things to change for us?".
> 
> ...


Sorry but that makes no sense at all. They don't know you aren't getting tipped! How can you guys not get this through your collective heads?

Most don't know we only get $3.20 on a $5 fare (or worse, $2.40 on a $4 fare). Most don't know we aren't getting tipped. Most don't know Uber takes 20-25%. Most don't know Uber takes a $1 off the top.

The concept of teaching the service industry a lesson by stiffing people who depend on tips is selfish and childish.

YOU GUYS SIGNED UP FOR THIS. Now you're angry and you're going to take it out on somebody else? Get over yourself.


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Sorry but that makes no sense at all. They don't know you aren't getting tipped! How can you guys not get this through your collective heads?
> 
> Most don't know we only get $3.20 on a $5 fare (or worse, $2.40 on a $4 fare). Most don't know we aren't getting tipped. Most don't know Uber takes 20-25%. Most don't know Uber takes a $1 off the top.
> 
> ...


This is an effort to raise awareness of the issue, and sometimes these efforts end up having uncomfortable or even adverse results, but it's that discomfort that gets attention to the issue. You have a very valid argument against this method so let me ask you; how would you propose raising awareness of this issue to pax on a widespread basis? I think I read earlier that you inform ur pax when prompted? That's one way, absolutely, but with very limited reach, at least IMO.

What's that old saying? The squeaky wheel gets the grease?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> This is an effort to raise awareness of the issue, and sometimes these efforts end up having uncomfortable or even adverse results, but it's that discomfort that gets attention to the issue. You have a very valid argument against this method so let me ask you; how would you propose raising awareness of this issue to pax on a widespread basis? I think I read earlier that you inform ur pax when prompted? That's one way, absolutely, but with very limited reach, at least IMO.
> 
> What's that old saying? The squeaky wheel gets the grease?


The same way most people raise awareness. Legislation and media. There is already a lawsuit pending so maybe you all should just be a bit more patient. Taking matters into your own hands and punishing an unrelated group of people by screwing with their income is wrong.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Sorry but that makes no sense at all. They don't know you aren't getting tipped! How can you guys not get this through your collective heads?
> 
> Most don't know we only get $3.20 on a $5 fare (or worse, $2.40 on a $4 fare). Most don't know we aren't getting tipped. Most don't know Uber takes 20-25%. Most don't know Uber takes a $1 off the top.
> 
> ...


You read what you wanted to read; not what I wrote. It's not about teaching lessons. I don't care if I don't get tips. If this is the beginning of the end of tipping in general it suits me fine - I'm going to save 20% every time I eat out or take a cab ride etc. No issue with that at all.

In any case, it's been about a year since Uber stopped saying tips are included. What I hear from pax now is that they believe tips are not required, not that they are included.


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

While some of the stories are satisfying, I have to call bullshit on some of you....especially someone here who I can pretty much guarantee is just catfishing everyone and every post is a lie. This is the equivalent of a stand-up comedian going to a heckler's place of work and heckling them. That may have happened on Seinfeld, but it doesn't happen in real life.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I always pull up behind hotel shuttles at the airport. Homeboy gets out, places luggage on curb, and palm gets greased. I do the same thing and I get squat for going the extra mile. ANYWHO, instead of striking or whatever, let's still drive and make money but instead....we do it with our pants off! THAT'S RIGHT, we drive in our underwear! This would being way more attention to our shit wages etc than anything! WHO IS IN? Like, we declare September "Uber On, Pants Off".


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

[email protected] Noob said:


> While some of the stories are satisfying, I have to call bullshit on some of you....especially someone here who I can pretty much guarantee is just catfishing everyone and every post is a lie. This is the equivalent of a stand-up comedian going to a heckler's place of work and heckling them. That may have happened on Seinfeld, but it doesn't happen in real life.


I just learned what catfishing means, thanks! Come out to SF sometime and let me buy you a beer!


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I always pull up behind hotel shuttles at the airport. Homeboy gets out, places luggage on curb, and palm gets greased. I do the same thing and I get squat for going the extra mile. ANYWHO, instead of striking or whatever, let's still drive and make money but instead....we do it with our pants off! THAT'S RIGHT, we drive in our underwear! This would being way more attention to our shit wages etc than anything! WHO IS IN? Like, we declare September "Uber On, Pants Off".


LOL!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

elelegido said:


> You read what you wanted to read; not what I wrote. It's not about teaching lessons. I don't care if I don't get tips. If this is the beginning of the end of tipping in general it suits me fine - I'm going to save 20% every time I eat out or take a cab ride etc. No issue with that at all.
> 
> In any case, it's been about a year since Uber stopped saying tips are included. What I hear from pax now is that they believe tips are not required, not that they are included.


Clearly I misunderstood your original post! Thanks for clarifying. Tipping is not going away though. The service industry isn't going to let Uber pave the way on this.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

That's Sweet. I had this happen 2 times @ 3am. You drive home bartenders, waitresses & they ***** & moan the whole way about people that didn't tip them enough that night (the first time I actually thought I was gonna get something from them). NOT. (Because I could never not tip someone who provides even a bad service, although they might get less. But at least something ) 
But These girls just jump out & say goodnight. Really no tip. 
I know where they work & thought of doing it to them but I wish I could.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

astros1969 said:


> This got me thinking. This may be a way to get them to at least quit advertising that tip is included. So obviously some companies have gotten in trouble for taking a cut of tips. Starbucks, I think Lyft or maybe Uber at one point. So if you are saying that the tip is included and you are taking 20% of the total fare. Aren't you still taking tips?


Sounds about right to me. So now we also have a wage & labor complaint? Sunuvabitch, I never realized that before. Those bastards owe us millions in refunds on illegally witholding our tips.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberRey said:


> "The tip is included. Uber on!"


Every once in a while Karma is nice to you. Great Post.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Tipping is not going away though. The service industry isn't going to let Uber pave the way on this.


All evidence points to the contrary - near full buy-in from the service industry into the no tipping concept when they take Uber rides - they like and overwhelmingly support the idea.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> We enlist our fellow service industry cousins to deliver our message.


This is actually a pretty good idea.

I always work it into conversation. More than half my passengers ask how I like driving for Uber. I tell them that, "the per rate mile sucks but I make up for it with tips".... When they say, "I thought tips were included." I laugh and say, "Only the assholes don't tip."


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> The whole tip issue is the third rail of UBER but I have been thinking along these lines for some time now (not tipping servers etc.). The past ways we have, as an UberX community, handled the tip issue have been mostly unsuccessful. A thumbnail recap:
> 
> Method #1) Pressure Uber to add a tip feature to the rider and/or driver apps.
> Result# 1) EPIC FAIL. The anti-tipping culture is religion to this company. Father, son, and the holy ghost. It's CANON law, so anything short of federal legislation will not force them to change. (Bison assist with grammar police sp citation)
> ...


just make sure you pay in cash with exact change or they'll call you out by name from the credit card holder name


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> This is actually a pretty good idea.
> 
> I always work it into conversation. More than half my passengers ask how I like driving for Uber. I tell them that, "the per rate mile sucks but I make up for it with tips".... When they say, "I thought tips were included." I laugh and say, "Only the assholes don't tip."


You can't just arbitrarily say that only assholes don't tip. As Uber Kraus said, just like when you sign up to be an Uber driver, you're told not to take tips, Uber riders are told not to tip. Actually, I don't know what new riders are told today, but as mentioned already, the "tip is included" language is gone, though you can't erase the minds of the masses.

I've been in this forum, reading like mad for about two days straight now. Tell me this. If Lyft pays better (80% instead of 75%), AND they maintain the culture of tipping (even allowing it on their app), why are there still Uber drivers where other rideshares exist? I have to stay with Uber because Lyft isn't in Savannah - yet.

Not trying to sounds like a bleeding heart political whack, but the culture at Uber HQ needs to change somehow through dialogue. Perhaps the Class Action will help. Maybe it will take a mass defection. So long as Uber says one thing and some of the Drivers act a different way, there will always be a faction in the brand. If asked, lay out the truth: "We're told to refuse tips, but we are paid strictly by the mile. Tipping is not part of your fare structure, but if I have exceeded your expectations, I will graciously accept your generosity of a dollar bill."

A short version is "Tipping is not required, but appreciated."

Another service industry - Amtrak - pays their onboard services employees between $15 and $25/hr. And they GLADLY accept tips.

It's not about your base wage. It's about a service provided and quality received.

Tip your waiter - and tell him how it must be nice.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

JimS said:


> the culture at Uber HQ needs to change somehow through dialogue.


Im not a sheep. Uber started this when they lied to all the passengers claiming that, "tips are included." Lawsuits made them stop that lie.

Uber has no interest in dialogue with anyone.
They want to lie to their drivers, break laws, overwhelm the judicial system and go public before their ship sinks.

Get some time under your belt driving for Uber and then you'll understand why your suggestion of "having a dialogue" wont work with them.

I'd rather try informing my little corner of the world, then wait for Uber to do the right thing. It's worked well for me so far.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

elelegido said:


> All evidence points to the contrary - near full buy-in from the service industry into the no tipping concept when they take Uber rides - they like and overwhelmingly support the idea.


What evidence? Where is this evidence?

I like you elelegido. Most of your posts are fun to read but you're not thinking big picture on this one. Do you really believe that the entire service industry is just going to start paying their employees more money and that tipping will vanish from our society? Again, if I'm reading you wrong tell me but it looks like that's what you are saying.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Get some time under your belt driving for Uber and then you'll understand why your suggestion of "having a dialogue" wont work with them.


Allow me to clarify, then. Rather than a dialogue with the brass, I don't disagree with having the dialogue with the clients. I think your idea was good, but I respectfully disagree with the delivery method.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm just going to start locking the doors to my car and demanding a tip. I won't let them out until they pay me. Sure my rating might take a dip, but do any of us really care about ratings? I quit caring about ratings after my first month of driving. Maybe I'll demand the tip before I start the ride, that could work. If they don't comply, I'll chalk them up as a no-show, grab my $5 and roll on to the next one.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

JimS said:


> I respectfully disagree with the delivery method.


If you didn't like my delivery method on that one, you'll surely hate all of my posts. Here's a good read for you.....enjoy.

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-1.30099/#post-389863


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

OK - that's fine. You can do that. And the first person that calls the cops on you for imprisonment will likely assist you in getting deactivated. After all, both parties have complied with the contract of carriage.

At this point, you're just sounding silly and like you want to just keep pounding your fists into the table, preferring your knuckles to bleed over stopping pounding.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> What evidence? Where is this evidence?
> 
> I like you elelegido. Most of your posts are fun to read but you're not thinking big picture on this one. Do you really believe that the entire service industry is just going to start paying their employees more money and that tipping will vanish from our society? Again, if I'm reading you wrong tell me but it looks like that's what you are saying.


Just personal anecdotal evidence, from what I hear service workers say about their tips, comparing tips each one got for the night at work, and then not tipping themselves. And from non-service workers, who accept the idea that at least in this part of the service industry, tipping is out.

I really don't know if Uber effectively ending tipping in rideshare will have a contagion effect across tipping culture as a whole in this country. Maybe, maybe not. It'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Just personal anecdotal evidence, from what I hear service workers say about their tips, comparing tips each one got for the night at work, and then not tipping themselves. And from non-service workers, who accept the idea that at least in this part of the service industry, tipping is out.
> 
> I really don't know if Uber effectively ending tipping in rideshare will have a contagion effect across tipping culture as a whole in this country. Maybe, maybe not. It'll be interesting to see what happens.


Tipping is deeply embedded in our culture/society. Uber isn't going to change that. They are most likely a sinking ship anyway.

My personal experience is different than yours. My wife has worked in the service industry her entire adult life and the tips she receives on a daily basis are her paycheck. She gets a paycheck every two weeks for the 42+ hours she works (3 shifts a week). You know how much those paychecks are? Less than $100. If people suddenly stopped tipping her we'd have a lot of trouble paying the mortgage, eating healthy food, etc.. Can you imagine that? I grown woman working 80-100 hours a month and getting less than $200 for her efforts.

To overemphasize! Service industry professional depend on tips to stay alive in our society.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

JimS said:


> ... the first person that calls the cops on you for imprisonment will likely assist you in getting deactivated.


Now what's the consesus on cops?
Tip, or no..?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

JimS said:


> OK - that's fine. You can do that. And the first person that calls the cops on you for imprisonment will likely assist you in getting deactivated


Awww Jim, I liked your posts. They were well written, respectful and intelligent. Don't let a little sarcasm spoil your day. We have too many new drivers on here who have taken the role of "that guy". Don't be one of them. You're too smart for that. I can tell by the way you write.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Peace.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If you didn't like my delivery method on that one, you'll surely hate all of my posts. Here's a good read for you.....enjoy.
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-1.30099/#post-389863


Hey - I took all that advise and STILL didn't get a tip! I thought the rider LIKED Coast-to-Coast AM radio at 3 AM.

Hey - and sorry - With 3 hrs of sleep last night, my sarcasm detection meter is temporarily out of calibration.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

poopy said:


> Now what's the consesus on cops?
> Tip, or no..?


I got pulled over in town once cause my rear plate was in the window and the cop couldn't read it. After getting out, reading the place and running it he approached the car.

He said a couple things to me mixed in with the regular cop/civilian banter.

1) "Sorry bro"
2) "You're not an axe murderer, right?"

He tipped me with humor that day..


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

JimS said:


> I thought the rider LIKED Coast-to-Coast AM radio at 3 AM


If the passenger doesn't like Art Bell, you should kick them out of the car. 
"Coast to Coast AM"....great reference. I knew my hunch about you was correct.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Forbes just posted a story about this 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/harrycampbell/2015/08/19/is-ubers-no-tipping-culture-under-attack/


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

A very well written article. I find it amusing that 25,000 out of 160,000 is considered a fraction - with the implication that it is a small fraction. Yes - that is certainly a fraction; 1/6 is a pretty big fraction, considering how many drivers may have actually known about the petition.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I do get a newspaper. 2 on Sunday. Mostly for the coupons. And I only "tip" at Xmas when the driver leaves a self addressed Xmas card in the paper as a hint. I don't want the papers left in a puddle so...
> I don't get nails done. Cut them when they get too long is all. My nails are actually very strong and never seem to break. Hair--cut it myself because when I pay for it they don't seem to do a better job anyway so why pay?
> 
> I have a bunch of rescued animals. That's where my money goes. Other than vet bills I'm a pretty cheap date.
> ...


POST # 57/Fuzzyelvis: JEEZ LOUISE!
Bostonian Bison CAN
RELATE to the Frugal Lifestyle, but "Dol-
lars to Donuts" that Your Notable Neigh-
bor #7 of UPNF the "Limo Lady" of Austin,
Tx rides would have You ROLLING IN
uh....errr...Canned Cat Food in no time!

At least TWO UPNF Members, prior
#[F]Uberisti both, have become EM-
PLOYEES of her Company. Prolly a
Cat Shelter or three, in Austin, that
could use Your Help as Donor/Adop-
ter/Volunteer. I can see the Local Section
Headline, now...

"English Bird flies to keep ATX Weird"

POETIC LICENSE ABSOLVES ME ? YES?

Bison Seeks Resolution.

BTW: Over 24 Years, the Wiferoo & Bison
adopted multiple Rescued Pets....includ-
ing Hamsters, Gerbils, Parakeets, Engl-
ish Budgeriar a Bourkes Parakeet and 
5 Cockatiels, one of whom reached 
the ripe old age of 25 Years! Sigh.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

It happens sometimes when I pick up a waitress/waiter and ask, how did you do in tips today? Any good? She/he replies yeah good today at which point I say, mine not so good today. Flies right over her/his head as she/he counts money. Maybe later it occurs to them. Sometimes I ask about the establishment or place they are getting dropped off at. They tell me how great it is and I say thanks for the tip and, Oh I didn't mean it that way. You know, thanks for The info. While I may understand their thought process the subtleties I can instill might help the next driver. Not one person has asked about this sticker in my car - while not exactly in their face, I'm sure someone noticed yet no one has asked. Located on my a/c outlet on the back of the front armrest and just below the air conditioner / heater control lever. It would be nice to have more in the way of tips, but the ones with the corporate expense accounts who say they pay the uber in a cash tip and actually keep the $20 tip they add to the expense report for themselves are the ones I really fume about cause I know they do this.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Uber’s official stance About tips is that 

‘With Uber, there’s no need to tip’ 

which isn’t a whole lot different from their implied stance that ‘tip is included in your fare’.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> This is actually a pretty good idea.
> 
> I always work it into conversation. More than half my passengers ask how I like driving for Uber. I tell them that, "the per rate mile sucks but I make up for it with tips".... When they say, "I thought tips were included." I laugh and say, "Only the assholes don't tip."


POST # 81/Realityshark:
☆ ¡EXACTAMUNDO, TIBURON-REALIDAD! ☆

I brought up the "TAG!: Tips Are Great!"
Strategy of MrsUberJax in another
Thread recently, but was poo-pooed
by a NEGAD Member. Easy to be a
DOUBTER here, where everyone is
TOO YOUNG to remember 
Dale Carnegie.

Try the Program devised by Uber Math Professor and $ee what happen$ to Your
Rating$ and "Voluntary Contribution$"

https://uberpeople.net/posts/189781

Mentoring Bison Promote$ Solution$!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

contactone said:


> The server made a few errors in serving and hence gets no tip in an industry where people know you should tip? If you have trouble with your servers performance take it up with the manager or ask the server when you need something. Then tip appropriately.
> 
> The original poster took his frustration in what uber tells its passengers about tipping out on this pax/server. It's low class and anyone that agrees with it should stick to food lines and fast food places. Or they should admit they would leave a shitty tip even if the service was top tier.


You don't get it...he stiffed the uber driver of a tip...!!! Why should he get a tip from that same driver he stiffes??? It's a two way street you know....


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Raquel said:


> You don't get it...he stiffed the uber driver of a tip...!!! Why should he get a tip from that same driver he stiffes??? It's a two way street you know....


Read back to the original post where the OP quotes the server asking "The tip is included, right?".

It's not a two way street. Read Uber's stance in post #102. Then follow this link: https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Winkomo said:


> I just learned what catfishing means, thanks! Come out to SF sometime and let me buy you a beer!


POST # 74/Winkomo: Whoa, nelly! Can
Bison get in on the
BREWFEST?....in exchange for a Sagely
Accurate Prediction of Good News ?

AT YOUR CURRENT pace, and maintaining
your 100% Approval Rating, sometime in
October...of... 2...0...2...0...you will become
Well-Known AND 100%+ers List Eligible!

Can a Bison get an Amen ?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Tipping is deeply embedded in our culture/society. Uber isn't going to change that. They are most likely a sinking ship anyway.
> 
> My personal experience is different than yours. My wife has worked in the service industry her entire adult life and the tips she receives on a daily basis are her paycheck. She gets a paycheck every two weeks for the 42+ hours she works (3 shifts a week). You know how much those paychecks are? Less than $100. If people suddenly stopped tipping her we'd have a lot of trouble paying the mortgage, eating healthy food, etc.. Can you imagine that? I grown woman working 80-100 hours a month and getting less than $200 for her efforts.
> 
> To overemphasize! Service industry professional depend on tips to stay alive in our society.


That also applies to uber drivers...at 0.90 a mile we are NOT making any money...we too need tips to survive, eat healthy, pay our mortgage etc.... 
a person like your wife who works in the service industry and KNOWS HOW VITAL TIPS ARE TO SURVIVAL...should have no hesitation in tipping uber drivers... it's a two way street... if a member of the service industry doesn't tip KNOWING FULL WELL HOW VITAL TIPPING IS, THERE IS NO EXCUSE...AND THEY TOO SHOULD BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE AND THAT IS WHY THE WAITER GOT STIFFED BY ME..


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Read back to the original post where the OP quotes the server asking "The tip is included, right?".
> 
> It's not a two way street. Read Uber's stance in post #102. Then follow this link: https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


Again...you just said how vital tips are for your wife who works in the service industry.... SO IF A PERSON IN THE SERVICE INDUSTRY CAN'T BE BOTHERED TO TIP US...WE WON'T BE BOTHERED TO TIP THEM...GET IT??

It's really about respect at this point...they know that we are members of the service industry so there is absolutely NO EXCUSE WHATSOEVER FOR A MEMBER OF THE SERVICE INDUSTRY TO NOT TIP!!!!

When that waiter said the tip is included in the OP'S stor he knew full well it wasn't...NO EXCUSE !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

poopy said:


> Now what's the consesus on cops?
> Tip, or no..?


POST # 82/poopy: Please pardon the
Bisonic "Overslight"....no
not a misspelling, just part of the Inimit-
able Casuale Haberdasher 's Vernacular.
My "oversight" COULD BE misinterpreted
as a "slight", so I apologize, here and now
for both. A two-fer!

So, despite Your "Scowling Countenance"
Avatar, and Blatantly Sh***y User Name,
You...as..."The Evacuator" have emptied
this Audience of Belly Laughs, Snickers,
lols, har-d-hars and Many Mirthful Mo-
ments AND, by dint of hardly working,
are simply C-C-C-CRUSHING IT!

Congratulations on Your current 121.89%
Approval Rating, which, by virtue of "com-
pounding" should put You on the 100%
+ers List AND "Well-Known" by the
15th of September!

#[F]Uber may LOWER Rates, but You
are RAISING "Likes"....by the BUSHEL!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRey said:


> So I'm being seated at a nice middle of the road steakhouse in my neck of the woods when my waiter, Rob, arrives with his eyes wide with joy. Hey, you're my driver!" he exclaims.
> 
> It's true that a couple of weekends ago I gave Rob a ride home from a late night party. He boasted about how he used to take the cab everywhere and always tipped big time, but nothing was as awesome as Uber. We had a good conversation, and he declared that I was the best driver he ever had. Ride ends, and he's out the door with fast. He doesn't even glance over his shoulder when he says, "Tip is included, right?" Baffled, but not entirely shocked I go about the rest of my life. Until now...
> 
> ...


POST # 1/UberRey: WELL-DONE, SIR!
It does the Bison's
Heart good to see the (already) 110 Posts
to this "Bazinga...with a Moral" Thread
in only 38 hours!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> I think they will, yes, in an effort to shame the non tippee. Happens enough times and people start asking wtf is up w those non tipping Uber assholes, and then the dialogue begins.


Exactly. Wink, are you my long lost twin, separated at birth? LOL


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> I am absolutely not down with this idea. I think singling out a group of people and punishing them for their ignorance is absurd. They depend on those tips and always have. It's part of the establishment and that establishment has been around for a long time. In some states servers don't get a pay check. Sometimes they will even get a negative paycheck if they don't work enough hours. That means the owe the IRS and State Government. Now, don't start complaining about how little money you make because you knowingly signed up for this. It's your fault you are unhappy!
> 
> Here are the facts:
> 1) You signed up to work for a company who told you from day one that tipping is not part of the gig.
> ...


UK, I'll get back to this one later. I don't have time to debunk all of this horseshit at the moment...soon though. Be well, Uber On!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

elelegido said:


> This isn't about a bunch of drivers bring arseholes to poor service workers.
> 
> Uber drivers, through sheer numbers, are a significant part of the service industry. What Uber is doing is, slowly, changing tipping culture for service workers - namely by discouraging it in order for customers to pay lower total prices. All drivers are doing by giving no gratuity is saying to their fellow service workers - "ok fellas, this is what no tipping looks like. Are you sure this is how you want things to change for us?".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the "assist" El! I haven't had time to post detailed response yet, but will get back to UK soon.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I always pull up behind hotel shuttles at the airport. Homeboy gets out, places luggage on curb, and palm gets greased. I do the same thing and I get squat for going the extra mile. ANYWHO, instead of striking or whatever, let's still drive and make money but instead....we do it with our pants off! THAT'S RIGHT, we drive in our underwear! This would being way more attention to our shit wages etc than anything! WHO IS IN? Like, we declare September "Uber On, Pants Off".


Who's wearing pants? You ****ing guys are making enough cake to buy pants. I just throw a dirty napkin over my junk and try not to fart to strong so the tissue doesn't fly off...bunch a ****in pants wearers my ass.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> This is actually a pretty good idea.
> 
> I always work it into conversation. More than half my passengers ask how I like driving for Uber. I tell them that, "the per rate mile sucks but I make up for it with tips".... When they say, "I thought tips were included." I laugh and say, "Only the assholes don't tip."


So, you mean like all of the Uberx Riders then...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

poopy said:


> Now what's the consesus on cops?
> Tip, or no..?


Well, by statute in most states LEO are prohibited from accepting payments from the public. A tip can look a lot like a bribe and sometimes it surely is. So I would say in this specific circumstance, no, we should not be tipping cops. But for those of you ubering around packing heat, you could show him your gun, maybe trade ammo loads or something. Ya know, just to be friendly. And the police always like to know who's driving around town holding so...build up some good raporte.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Choochie said:


> It happens sometimes when I pick up a waitress/waiter and ask, how did you do in tips today? Any good? She/he replies yeah good today at which point I say, mine not so good today. Flies right over her/his head as she/he counts money. Maybe later it occurs to them. Sometimes I ask about the establishment or place they are getting dropped off at. They tell me how great it is and I say thanks for the tip and, Oh I didn't mean it that way. You know, thanks for The info. While I may understand their thought process the subtleties I can instill might help the next driver. Not one person has asked about this sticker in my car - while not exactly in their face, I'm sure someone noticed yet no one has asked. Located on my a/c outlet on the back of the front armrest and just below the air conditioner / heater control lever. It would be nice to have more in the way of tips, but the ones with the corporate expense accounts who say they pay the uber in a cash tip and actually keep the $20 tip they add to the expense report for themselves are the ones I really fume about cause I know they do this.
> View attachment 11985


Yes we do, er i mean "they" do. 100% of the time, you bet. Many Corp A/P do not require receipts for expenditures below a certain threshold and $25 is a very common one. "Tips included, right man, so we all good here?" See, there's knowing things and then there is knowing what's what. The Chooch knows what's the hap. Just another sorry group of chisler's...need that $20 for another craft beer.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Nooa said:


> Uber's official stance About tips is that
> 
> 'With Uber, there's no need to tip'
> 
> which isn't a whole lot different from their implied stance that 'tip is included in your fare'.


NOOA, sorry, but this is not Uber's "Official" stance on tipping. It maybe the stance of their marketing department or whoever publishes their website but their legal position is outlined in their rider agreement, specifically in section 4: https://www.uber.com/legal/usa/terms.

I point this out because it is a hugely important fact for drivers to understand. In plain legal english, they are telling the customer, but in a place he will not likely read it, the TRUTH. They then warn the customer, and I'm paraphrasing here, "but in public places we're gonna kinda bullshit you about this". And then they do just that as your post describes. In a sick way, ya almost gotta admire these hucksters. Like that "Wolf of Wall Street" cat, I mean you know it was all wrong. But good lord the stones on those guys would give a gorilla a hernia. LOL

SECTION 4 Excerpt: 
This payment structure is intended to fully compensate the Third Party Provider for the services or goods provided. Except with respect to taxicab transportation services requested through the Application, *Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider*. Any representation by Uber (on Uber's website, in the Application, or in Uber's marketing materials) to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the payments you make for services or goods provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services or goods obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. Gratuities are voluntary. After you have received services or goods obtained through the Service, you will have the opportunity to rate your experience and leave additional feedback about your Third Party Provider.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

They have conflicting statements about tipping & thus causes confusing to the passengers. We should all print this & put it in the car. 

"You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services or goods obtained through the Service,"


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Nooa said:


> They have conflicting statements about tipping & thus causes confusing to the passengers. We should all print this & put it in the car.
> 
> "You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services or goods obtained through the Service,"


That is one approach. You could also copy/past/edit this discussion, make it into a neat 1-pager and FB it to everyone in your contact list. You could hand out at the bars you pick up from, leave xtra copies in your car for pax to take with them or suggest that they snap a pic of same and tweet it out. You could possibly rent a billboard, start a kickstart to raise some bucks from your local driver peers to pay for this campaign. We could all do a lot of things, the question is, what will you do? We already know what Uber has done.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

In general I think anyone in the service industry waiters,waitresses, bartenders, hair stylists, hotel staff these people all tip others in the industry. I had a hair stylist beg me to come to Starbucks so she could by me a coffee & get change to tip me as well I told her 3 times it's ok don't worry about it but she insisted and said if I didn't park & come in it would ruin her day. 
I myself have used Uber in DC for the 4 th of July mostly short trips due to the heavy rain @ times & tight schedule I was on & every time I tipped 50% $10 fare $5 tip, $5 + 6 fare $2-3 every time the drivers said no but I said take it I appreciate it & I know the rates are too low. 
(but what's with the no ac? It's 100° & your driving with the windows open)


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Nooa said:


> In general I think anyone in the service industry waiters,waitresses, bartenders, hair stylists, hotel staff these people all tip others in the industry. I had a hair stylist beg me to come to Starbucks so she could by me a coffee & get change to tip me as well I told her 3 times it's ok don't worry about it but she insisted and said if I didn't park & come in it would ruin her day.
> I myself have used Uber in DC for the 4 th of July mostly short trips due to the heavy rain @ times & tight schedule I was on & every time I tipped 50% $10 fare $5 tip, $5 + 6 fare $2-3 every time the drivers said no but I said take it I appreciate it & I know the rates are too low.
> (but what's with the no ac? It's 100° & your driving with the windows open)


Last time I rode a cab in DC they were from those countries that are stingy with the showers and used to the heat. Next time I will keep a scarf to wear over my nose. A/C in DC, ha ha uses more gas.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

with all the back-and-forth in this thread I just want to clarify my position because it seems like a few people don't understand what I'm saying.

If somebody knowingly doesn't tip you for a good service and you have the opportunity to stiff them I don't think anybody would hold that against you including me. I would most likely take the highroad and tip them anyways but that's just me and to each their own.

What I take issue with in this thread is stiffing waiters and waitresses arbitrarily simply to raise awareness of an issue that they have nothing to do with.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> If somebody knowingly doesn't tip you for a good service and you have the opportunity to stiff them I don't think anybody would hold that against you including me. I would most likely take the highroad and tip them anyways but that's just me and to each their own.
> 
> What I take issue with in this thread is stiffing waiters and waitresses arbitrarily simply to raise awareness of an issue that they have nothing to do with.


+1


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Again...you just said how vital tips are for your wife who works in the service industry.... SO IF A PERSON IN THE SERVICE INDUSTRY CAN'T BE BOTHERED TO TIP US...WE WON'T BE BOTHERED TO TIP THEM...GET IT??
> 
> It's really about respect at this point...they know that we are members of the service industry so there is absolutely NO EXCUSE WHATSOEVER FOR A MEMBER OF THE SERVICE INDUSTRY TO NOT TIP!!!!
> 
> When that waiter said the tip is included in the OP'S stor he knew full well it wasn't...NO EXCUSE !


CAPS!!!!

I don't disagree with you a single bit. I just don't see where it says the waiter knew that he was stiffing the driver anywhere in that post.

Dig it?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I recommend you all get a square account. The last passenger that I picked up was for a bit of a ride and I told him that I almost logged off after receiving a $30 tip from my previous ride and went home. He went on to explain that he had no idea you could tip with Uber and at the end of the ride I got a six dollar tip which came from his business credit card.

Even if you don't get a tip from your previous ride you can use that story to start the conversation. It has the added effect of making them feel grateful that you came to get them.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 82/poopy: Please pardon the
> Bisonic "Overslight"....


Thanks CH!

You da man... errr, bovine.
I always enjoy ruminating on your posts. 

Written from the left coast, which is resembling FL in humidity more and more lately... THANKS, Al Gore.


----------



## LaustinAustin (Jun 29, 2015)

I never ruminate. My mama said I would go blind.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Nooa said:


> They have conflicting statements about tipping & thus causes confusing to the passengers. We should all print this & put it in the car.
> 
> "You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services or goods obtained through the Service,"


POST # 119/Nooa: Excellent! For an in-
telligible "stand alone
in-vehicle sign/placard" remember to
SUBTRACT the "while" from between
the "that" and the "you".

Mentoring Bison appreciates, but
DOES NOT always supply, "Clarity
in Content." Sigh.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm just going to quietly suggest once again that when a customer asks you "how's it going" just answer, I'm having a good day, the tips tonight are great! End of prompt. This will either spark a discussion between you and your passenger where you can politely explain the "marketing angle" from Uber or it may not phase your passenger one bit. What I have found, with overwhelming evidence to support it- is that when you suggest that your day is going great because other passengers are tipping you, it automatically increases your chances of getting a tip from your current pax. Does it work every time, no, but if more and more drivers would just adopt this positive approach to the suggestion of tipping - we would collectively increase tipping awareness and thus increase our gratuity earnings potential. 

Mrs.UberJax


----------



## Chalice (Aug 13, 2015)

Most of the servers here tip, they call it tip Karma! I believe you did what you needed to do for yourself and NO-ONE has the right to judge, WHY? Uber drivers are not employees of the company, we are "independent contractors!" Uber instructing us to refuse a tip, but if the rider insist take it most certainly falls into the employee rules! I have a nice laminated sign in the mint basket that states these facts!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> The whole tip issue is the third rail of UBER but I have been thinking along these lines for some time now (not tipping servers etc.). The past ways we have, as an UberX community, handled the tip issue have been mostly unsuccessful. A thumbnail recap:
> 
> Method #1) Pressure Uber to add a tip feature to the rider and/or driver apps.
> Result# 1) EPIC FAIL. The anti-tipping culture is religion to this company. Father, son, and the holy ghost. It's CANON law, so anything short of federal legislation will not force them to change. (Bison assist with grammar police sp citation)
> ...


Hilarious (and genius).


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Winkomo said:


> We're on the wrong end of that lie.


Not so. Uber says the tip is "not necessary," which is what a tip is BY DEFINITION.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> I'm just going to quietly suggest once again that when a customer asks you "how's it going" just answer, I'm having a good day, the tips tonight are great! End of prompt. This will either spark a discussion between you and your passenger where you can politely explain the "marketing angle" from Uber or it may not phase your passenger one bit. What I have found, with overwhelming evidence to support it- is that when you suggest that your day is going great because other passengers are tipping you, it automatically increases your chances of getting a tip from your current pax. Does it work every time, no, but if more and more drivers would just adopt this positive approach to the suggestion of tipping - we would collectively increase tipping awareness and thus increase our gratuity earnings potential.
> 
> Mrs.UberJax


UJ, I very respectfully agree that this approach may work for your situation. But I tried it in Chicago, as have others, and it was a complete fail. As soon as the word tips exited my mouth the cabin temperature dropped 20 degrees. The remainder of the transport was conducted in stony silence. The hostility I received from Pins was palpable to the point I felt unsafe. This may be because CHI Ops aggressively markets the "tipping is not necessary" propaganda. So, in the car one-to-one, the Pin perception was that I was trying to hustle them. If TAG works for you that is spectacular! But it isn't working in Chicago, so additional/different techniques are required.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Interestingly enough Wil I am... I am from Chicago. My niece was here this week with us in Florida, she is an avid Uber'er and I asked her if she tipped. Right away she told me that the tip was included, yada, yada, yada, and when I pointed out to her that she was in fact incorrect, she became defensively upset. Very upset as if I had insulted her. I was quite shocked to tell you the truth. So, in the case of Chicago, based on your comment and my niece's reaction, I would have to concede that Chicago may not be the best market for TAG. However, I will say, that in any market, when someone asks you how you are doing, it doesn't hurt to tell folks that the tips are great. Following up on that point might not be the best idea, but its normal for folks to brag about a great tip. Good luck to you.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Interestingly enough Wil I am... I am from Chicago. My niece was here this week with us in Florida, she is an avid Uber'er and I asked her if she tipped. Right away she told me that the tip was included, yada, yada, yada, and when I pointed out to her that she was in fact incorrect, she became defensively upset. Very upset as if I had insulted her. I was quite shocked to tell you the truth. So, in the case of Chicago, based on your comment and my niece's reaction, I would have to concede that Chicago may not be the best market for TAG. However, I will say, that in any market, when someone asks you how you are doing, it doesn't hurt to tell folks that the tips are great. Following up on that point might not be the best idea, but its normal for folks to brag about a great tip. Good luck to you.


MsUJ, thank you for speaking TRUTH. Having followed you for a while we kind of knew you had a connection to Chicago, thanks for your feedback. We have learned about Uber that it is much similar to Real Estate, it is intensely market/tier specific. Happy to promote TAG, except that in our market this will blow up in our faces. I suspect because Chi UD's are aware of TAG and have launched countermeasures. TNC is nothing if not an extremely dynamic marketplace. I support Drivers. Period. And anything that Drivers can/should/need to do in their markets in order to succeed! Please keep doing TAG in SoFla and any other markets it is working, perhaps CHI will benefit from the "network effect". We can only hope, lol. The GOAL is the same for us all. Promote the TRUTH and for the sake of Jesus, Mary, Joseph, and all of the blessed Saints, let's make tipping on Uber as ubiquitous as it is in the rest of the service industry. It is, after all, in the customers BEST interests!!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> MsUJ, thank you for speaking TRUTH. Having followed you for a while we kind of knew you had a connection to Chicago, thanks for your feedback. We have learned about Uber that it is much similar to Real Estate, it is intensely market/tier specific. Happy to promote TAG, except that in our market this will blow up in our faces. I suspect because Chi UD's are aware of TAG and have launched countermeasures. TNC is nothing if not an extremely dynamic marketplace. I support Drivers. Period. And anything that Drivers can/should/need to do in their markets in order to succeed! Please keep doing TAG in SoFla and any other markets it is working, perhaps CHI will benefit from the "network effect". We can only hope, lol. The GOAL is the same for us all. Promote the TRUTH and for the sake of Jesus, Mary, Joseph, and all of the blessed Saints, let's make tipping on Uber as ubiquitous as it is in the rest of the service industry. It is, after all, in the customers BEST interests!!


And the greatest mistake that anyone can make is to underestimate one's foe. Most Uberx drivers really have zero clue what Uber is. And our foe is quite possibly the most dangerous, sociopathic, inherently evil CEo in modern American history.


JaxBeachDriver said:


> Hilarious (and genius).


So, on board then?


----------



## superhans (Jul 29, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Tipping is deeply embedded in our culture/society. Uber isn't going to change that. They are most likely a sinking ship anyway.
> 
> My personal experience is different than yours. My wife has worked in the service industry her entire adult life and the tips she receives on a daily basis are her paycheck. She gets a paycheck every two weeks for the 42+ hours she works (3 shifts a week). You know how much those paychecks are? Less than $100. If people suddenly stopped tipping her we'd have a lot of trouble paying the mortgage, eating healthy food, etc.. Can you imagine that? I grown woman working 80-100 hours a month and getting less than $200 for her efforts.
> 
> To overemphasize! Service industry professional depend on tips to stay alive in our society.


I wondered why you were so passionate, sometimes you just gotta say 'hey, its not a bad idea, it wouldn't last too long anyway and might effect change', and maybe my tips will make up for the slave labor I'm allowing my wife to be exposed to. We are all workers despite the propaganda, we are working hard and deserve a little better treatment by pax, you organize well and you can win occasionally against the ruling class.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> So, on board then?


Yes and no. The beach community where I live is small, and I don't want to go getting a bad name for myself. I am considering a more anonymous form of "educating" service industry personnel I drove when I was UberX. Also, I drive uberblack now, so the pricing is a bit more fair.


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> UJ, I very respectfully agree that this approach may work for your situation. ..... So, in the car one-to-one, the Pin perception was that I was trying to hustle them. If TAG works for you that is spectacular! But it isn't working in Chicago, so additional/different techniques are required.


What does the term TAG mean in this context? The idea that you would hint at tipping by referring to previous tips?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

OldMillerPlace said:


> What does the term TAG mean in this context? The idea that you would hint at tipping by referring to previous tips?


TAG: Tips Are Great


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

TAG: **** Are Great!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> TAG: **** Are Great!


Maybe, but they don't pay bills. Although mine did well at feeding my baby, eliminating the need for store-bought formula. After all, that's what **** are really for.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Maybe, but they don't pay bills. Although mine did well at feeding my baby, eliminating the need for store-bought formula. After all, that's what **** are really for.


I told you!

They are great!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I told you!
> 
> They are great!


I agree


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Interestingly enough Wil I am... I am from Chicago. My niece was here this week with us in Florida, she is an avid Uber'er and I asked her if she tipped. Right away she told me that the tip was included, yada, yada, yada, and when I pointed out to her that she was in fact incorrect, she became defensively upset. Very upset as if I had insulted her. I was quite shocked to tell you the truth. So, in the case of Chicago, based on your comment and my niece's reaction, I would have to concede that Chicago may not be the best market for TAG. However, I will say, that in any market, when someone asks you how you are doing, it doesn't hurt to tell folks that the tips are great. Following up on that point might not be the best idea, but its normal for folks to brag about a great tip. Good luck to you.


So I use the opposite psychological approach as I mentioned in my post #101, telling them tips have not been so good, which will give them more motivation to tip you then saying tips are great today (in which case psychologically they feel you don't need more).


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

OldMillerPlace said:


> What does the term TAG mean in this context? The idea that you would hint at tipping by referring to previous tips?


Tips Are Great. Search the forum, MsUJ has posted numerous threads that will explain the whole concept.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yes and no. The beach community where I live is small, and I don't want to go getting a bad name for myself. I am considering a more anonymous form of "educating" service industry personnel I drove when I was UberX. Also, I drive uberblack now, so the pricing is a bit more fair.


If you are not getting tipped regular, then you are being chumped by your clients. Are they not all receiving a bad name by you? Your choice to allow this. But your really missing the point and haven't taken the time to understand the entire concept. But whatever, UBlack is a completely different dynamic. Everything we are discussing related to tipping is about the Uberx market. You black car guys do your own thing. It may as well be two separate companies.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Choochie said:


> So I use the opposite psychological approach as I mentioned in my post #101, telling them tips have not been so good, which will give them more motivation to tip you then saying tips are great today (in which case psychologically they feel you don't need more).


In CHI, mentioning tips in any context results in a bombed out ride. It just doesn't work here bro. They are probably 20,000 at least current or former x'rs here, trying all imaginable techniques. Tipping rides are <5% period. And pushing the issue in car gets you a 3/4 rating.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Maybe, but they don't pay bills. Although mine did well at feeding my baby, eliminating the need for store-bought formula. After all, that's what **** are really for.


Yes, tips pay bills. Let's work to increase the % of Uber customers that tip us. Simple.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> In CHI, mentioning tips in any context results in a bombed out ride. It just doesn't work here bro. They are probably 20,000 at least current or former x'rs here, trying all imaginable techniques. Tipping rides are <5% period. And pushing the issue in car gets you a 3/4 rating.


I never push tip techniques and quite frankly have never been a beggar. I would not stoop that low. Occasionally these scenarios do come up though. Using reverse psychology as an approach if it does come up.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Maybe, but they don't pay bills. Although mine did well at feeding my baby, eliminating the need for store-bought formula. After all, that's what **** are really for.


Actually, a great set of **** can pay the bills.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

superhans said:


> I wondered why you were so passionate, sometimes you just gotta say 'hey, its not a bad idea, it wouldn't last too long anyway and might effect change', and maybe my tips will make up for the slave labor I'm allowing my wife to be exposed to. We are all workers despite the propaganda, we are working hard and deserve a little better treatment by pax, you organize well and you can win occasionally against the ruling class.


This post is hilarious! Slave labor? Let my wife? PAX are the ruling class? Amazing...


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Mr. Pin


I like this


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Yes, tips pay bills. Let's work to increase the % of Uber customers that tip us. Simple.


Yes, but the distinguished gentleman was referring to the mamaries


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> This isn't about a bunch of drivers bring arseholes to poor service workers.
> 
> Uber drivers, through sheer numbers, are a significant part of the service industry. What Uber is doing is, slowly, changing tipping culture for service workers - namely by discouraging it in order for customers to pay lower total prices. All drivers are doing by giving no gratuity is saying to their fellow service workers - "ok fellas, this is what no tipping looks like. Are you sure this is how you want things to change for us?".
> 
> ...


That's actually a very salient point. I think I'll add that to the conversation with my pax when tipping comes up. The servers anyway. The cheap non servers won't get that no tipping anywhere will eventually increase prices. They'll just think it's a way to save money.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> If people suddenly stopped tipping her we'd have a lot of trouble paying the mortgage, eating healthy food, etc.. Can you imagine that? I grown woman working 80-100 hours a month and getting less than $200 for her efforts.
> 
> To overemphasize! Service industry professional depend on tips to stay alive in our society.


That's the point. Welcome to f****** Uber.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

WE ARE service industry workers!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's the point. Welcome to f****** Uber.





Nooa said:


> WE ARE service industry workers!


See, we all agree with each other. Don't stop tipping service industry workers arbitrarily to prove a point or hope to get some media attention for it.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

No we will have to educate them to treat us the same as they want to be treated. Or else. Lol


----------



## superhans (Jul 29, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> This post is hilarious! Slave labor? Let my wife? PAX are the ruling class? Amazing...


Sorry you didn't understand my post.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

please assist. thx

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/JusticePorn/comments/3i16ly


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Yes we do, er i mean "they" do. 100% of the time, you bet. Many Corp A/P do not require receipts for expenditures below a certain threshold and $25 is a very common one. "Tips included, right man, so we all good here?" See, there's knowing things and then there is knowing what's what. The Chooch knows what's the hap. Just another sorry group of chisler's...need that $20 for another craft beer.


POST #117/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: "...$20 for
A....NOTHER Craft Beer."
Holy Knife Tokes! Even at Microbrewpubs
the Best of the Best is under $10! So......
Server/Bartender gets $10 TIP? WTF!

Bison uses/abuses Acronyms.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Uber tells them the tip is included. What is wrong with you guys?


where do I see the included tip on my statement?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> where do I see the included tip on my statement?


You don't. Uber has lied to the pax. They now state that tipping is not necessary.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #117/Wil_Iam_Fuber'd: "...$20 for
> A....NOTHER Craft Beer."
> Holy Knife Tokes! Even at Microbrewpubs
> the Best of the Best is under $10! So......
> ...


A good imperial stout or Trappist brew can get expensive.


----------



## LedHed (Jul 23, 2015)

If you think not tipping a waiter/waitress is the same as not tipping an Uber driver, you are wrong. 

Whether we agree with it or not, Uber makes it a point to let riders know that tipping is not necessary. It states it in the terms and conditions, and there's no way to tip using the electronic payment. 

Find me a restaurant with a sign in the window, at the hostess station, or at the table that reads "Tipping your server is not necessary". You won't. Because owners/managers of restaurants expect the patrons to tip. That's why they pay the servers between 2 and 4 dollars an hour. (Those figures based solely off of my experience)
They even put a little line on the receipt so you can tip when you don't have cash on you. 

I, like many uber patrons, rarely carry cash. Uber knows this. They are using the "tipping is unnecessary " stance to attract people to using uber. 

I don't know how many of you have ever actually waited tables. You might try to argue that there's days where we drive for 8 hours and average 2-4 bucks an hour. That certainly happens sometimes. But did any of us take this job without knowing Uber's stance on tipping? I would hope not, as that would indicate that you didn't look into the company at all before agreeing to partner with them.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Out of 12 rides on my first day, I received $9 in tips from three passengers. Never brought it up, never asked. Did break the party line and didn't offer to refuse it. One tip came from a group of girls from Ireland. It was appreciated. I suspect that foreigners who come here from a culture where tipping isn't normal, including with Uber, that they think that where everything else is tipped, Uber doesn't mind. I ain't gonna correct them. 


LedHed said:


> I don't know how many of you have ever actually waited tables. You might try to argue that there's days where we drive for 8 hours and average 2-4 bucks an hour.


I've worked for less than minimum wage in tips before. But I wasn't depreciating my car, either.


----------



## LedHed (Jul 23, 2015)

JimS said:


> I've worked for less than minimum wage in tips before. But I wasn't depreciating my car, either.


I see a lot of people on this forum cling to the car depreciation thing. Again, did you not know, going into your partnership, that your car would be depreciating?


----------



## Winkomo (Jan 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Not so. Uber says the tip is "not necessary," which is what a tip is BY DEFINITION.


That's what uber says now. Previously they told riders it was included. The big difference is that saying it was "included" was a lie, and now saying it's "not necessary' is not uber's call to make if we're truly independent contractors.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Winkomo said:


> That's what uber says now. Previously they told riders it was included. The big difference is that saying it was "included" was a lie, and now saying it's "not necessary' is not uber's call to make if we're truly independent contractors.


Absolutely correct.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

I thought about this thread on Sunday night. Around 11p I picked up a guy outside a restaurant. He said he was a bartender, and the restaurant owners called him in for a private company party because their CPA was retiring and they were throwing an impromptu shindig. He told me they paid him $300 for 5 hours work, and since it was all restaurant people they were tipping him like crazy all night long because, you know, service industry people need tips and know what it's like. I drive him out to BFE. Drop him off. No tip. 1*.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> I thought about this thread on Sunday night. Around 11p I picked up a guy outside a restaurant. He said he was a bartender, and the restaurant owners called him in for a private company party because their CPA was retiring and they were throwing an impromptu shindig. He told me they paid him $300 for 5 hours work, and since it was all restaurant people they were tipping him like crazy all night long because, you know, service industry people need tips and know what it's like. I drive him out to BFE. Drop him off. No tip. 1*.


You had a golden opportunity and blew it. I guarantee he would have tipped you if you brought it up and probably spread the word too. He had cash in his pocket! instead you took the passive aggressive approach and likely punished him for his own ignorance. Well done!


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> You had a golden opportunity and blew it. I guarantee he would have tipped you if you brought it up and probably spread the word too. He had cash in his pocket! instead you took the passive aggressive approach and likely punished him for his own ignorance. Well done!


Nah, I don't take pity $$ and I don't ask for it. I wouldn't call giving a 1* as passive aggressive as there was no issue to work out between us. People behave in various ways and get treated accordingly. As a driver I'd rather have an earned 5* rating than $2 I had to ask for with a side of 1*.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Nah, I don't take pity $$ and I don't ask for it. I wouldn't call giving a 1* as passive aggressive as there was no issue to work out between us. People behave in various ways and get treated accordingly. As a driver I'd rather have an earned 5* rating than $2 I had to ask for with a side of 1*.


I think you might be jumping to conclusions. For example...

Sunday I drove in Denver. I completed 5 airport runs and 3 local runs. On 7 of the 8 trips I mentioned how well I was doing in tips that day (long rides almost always lead to a conversation about how Uber pays). Guess what! I got tipped on all 7 of those rides.

I don't think those are pity tips at all. I think that's people realizing they can tip and then tipping for good service. One of those even came from a debit card which I took via Square.

This is a much better outcome for both parties than a 1*. Wouldn't you agree?

Furthermore. A bartender who realizes he should tip will more than likely spread the word.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

LedHed said:


> I see a lot of people on this forum cling to the car depreciation thing. Again, did you not know, going into your partnership, that your car would be depreciating?


You too smart for this forum.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Read back to the original post where the OP quotes the server asking "The tip is included, right?".
> 
> It's not a two way street. Read Uber's stance in post #102. Then follow this link: https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


And if Uber said "Your Taxes are included, you don't have to pay the IRS". That would make it okay.

Or if the Driver/Partner (the Transportation Provider re Uber) tells the Rider, " Hey, no need to pay the $1 Safe Ride Fee, it's part of the Fare".

The PAX can now ask Uber for a refund, or better yet, notify their Credit Card Company/Bank that the Uber charge was incorrect and only to pay $3 on the $4 min. charge. Bank asks why, PAX says that the Transportation Provider (Driver Partner) told me that the $1 SRF for Uber (the App Company) which connected us (Rider request with Driver ) was included in the $3 minimum fare.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i always get nice tips from waiters/waitresses/barkeeps.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Winkomo said:


> That's what uber says now. Previously they told riders it was included. The big difference is that saying it was "included" was a lie, and now saying it's "not necessary' is not uber's call to make if we're truly independent contractors.


Previously, Uber actually included "Tips are included" in the Referral Email Uber sent when a PAX used their Uber Dashboard to send out a referral. It was changed earlier this year.

So the first thing a potential Rider got (even before becoming an Uber Rider) was a lie about Tips.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

LedHed said:


> If you think not tipping a waiter/waitress is the same as not tipping an Uber driver, you are wrong.
> 
> Whether we agree with it or not, Uber makes it a point to let riders know that tipping is not necessary. It states it in the terms and conditions, and there's no way to tip using the electronic payment.
> 
> ...


*No-tip restaurant offers food for thought on pay, benefits *
http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/no-tip-restaurant-offers-food-thought-pay-benefits-article-1.2088606
*Pittsburgh Restaurant Bans Tips, Will Pay Servers A Livable Salary Instead*[URL='http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/09/restaurant-bans-tips-bar-marco-pittsburgh_n_6439582.html'] http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/09/restaurant-bans-tips-bar-marco-pittsburgh_n_6439582.html[/URL]
*Restaurant Eliminates Tips, Gives Employees $35,000 a Year*
*http://www.eater.com/2015/1/6/7504725/restaurant-eliminates-tips-gives-employees-35000-salary*
*Some restaurants abolish tipping - will more follow suit?
http://www.today.com/food/some-restaurants-abolish-tipping-will-more-follow-suit-t35026*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Renaldow said:


> I thought about this thread on Sunday night. Around 11p I picked up a guy outside a restaurant. He said he was a bartender, and the restaurant owners called him in for a private company party because their CPA was retiring and they were throwing an impromptu shindig. He told me they paid him $300 for 5 hours work, and since it was all restaurant people they were tipping him like crazy all night long because, you know, service industry people need tips and know what it's like. I drive him out to BFE. Drop him off. No tip. 1*.


That's when you say you agree and you always get your best tips from waiters and bartenders...


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

"MrsUberJax, post: 427680, member: 1738" I'm just going to quietly suggest once again that when a customer asks you "how's it going" just answer, I'm having a good day, the tips tonight are great! End of prompt. This will either spark a discussion between you and your passenger where you can politely explain the "marketing angle" from Uber or it may not phase your passenger one bit. What I have found, with overwhelming evidence to support it- is that when you suggest that your day is going great because other passengers are tipping you, it automatically increases your chances of getting a tip from your current pax. Does it work every time, no, but if more and more drivers would just adopt this positive approach to the suggestion of tipping - we would collectively increase tipping awareness and thus increase our gratuity earnings potential. 

Mrs.UberJax"

Brilliant strategy! I remember reading your suggestion on another thread, and I tried it last weekend. I made more in tips and had natural--not awkward at all--opportunities to explain to pax that tipping is much appreciated, as *Goober* drivers are part of the service industry and rely on tips to earn a profit (shocker). Worked beatifully--thank you UberJax!


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> On 7 of the 8 trips I mentioned how well I was doing in tips that day (long rides almost always lead to a conversation about how Uber pays). Guess what! I got tipped on all 7 of those rides.


I'm actually going to give this one a try! Oh and I do keep a tip jar under my seat.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm just not tipping anyone ever again 

the terrorists win


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

poopy said:


> Yeah!
> 
> You didn't leave him any stars!


Exactly this. Stars are all any service worker who does not tip an Uber driver deserves. "5* for great service!"


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Some of you uber drivers act way over entitled about tips.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for your opinion, Travis.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cakoo10 said:


> Some of you uber drivers act way over entitled about tips.


Over entitled about tips? What is the correct entitlement to tips then, in your opinion?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> ... .Step 1 - Write, draw, sticker "5 Stars" in the gratuity line. ...
> 
> Can you imagine the results if this campaign can go viral? ...


People start dragging Uber drivers out of their cars and beating them to death on the streets?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> People start dragging Uber drivers out of their cars and beating them to death on the streets?


Not in my city guy. It's more likely the other way...
https://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/201...-abuseini-baton-attack-charges-snow-road-rage


----------

